# A303 dog stops



## JorgeLuisBorges (Jul 29, 2013)

Hey all, 
I'm travelling up from Cornwall to London with our young pup -14 weeks.
He's great in the car, so I think he'll be fine , but obviously want to give him some good breaks.

We're travelling on the A30 /A303 /M5 and wondered if anyone knew of any hood stop offs. I know Exeter has a dog field at the services... Any other ideas?

Here's a pic of Bowie getting used to his car seat!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

He looks very cosy in his car seat 

Sorry can't advise on your journey.

I've found on long journeys my lot weren't bothered about having a long run and 5 minutes around the services having a good sniff and time to toilet was enough for them.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Oooh yes a great place to go is Poltimore House. Off junction 29. Dogs aren't allowed off lead but you can walk them everywhere including the house as its a restoration house (featured on the BBC programme a few years ago) and they have a nice coffeeshop too.

Driving With Dogs website is useful for places too.

Location Map

What a beautiful dog 

Also try the National Trust too. When we drive from Cambridge to Cornwall I try to make it part of the holiday and find somewhere to stop like that.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

If you are doing that route for the first time, you must stop here

Stonehenge | English Heritage

You don't actually have to go to the stones, there are plenty of footpaths that you can see them from


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

Literally just done this journey this morning! 200 miles later and im soo tired.

I haven't stopped on the M5 because im not on it for very long. There are lots of picnic stops on the a303.
They are shown on signposts on roundabouts 

Usually I stop for Mc Ds at Sparkford


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

When we've taken Jaxon to Kent we usually stop at Exeter and a service area just past Stonehenge, not sure what it's called but there's a petrol station and a little chef.
We park at the side of the car park and let Jax have a sniff and wee along the grassy bank.


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

I did part of this drive a week ago. I stopped nearish stonehenge, there were some portaloos and a grassy bit that I let Ruska walk about and have a wee in. 

On the way back I stopped near Bulford, at the Countess Services and away from the petrol station there is a carpark with another grassy bit that she had a stretch and a wee in as well. But she's fully grown so wasn't really fussed after she'd had her wee!


----------



## izaseth (Nov 8, 2011)

If you fancy it you can pull off the A303 at Stoke sub Hamdon (not far from Yeovil and only just off the main 303) and visit Ham Hill. There's plenty of good dog walking as it's a local beauty spot and it has a lovely pub which welcomes dogs.


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

This link might be useful for you...

Services on the A30/A303 - Motorway Services Online


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

There are plenty of laybys and parking places along the A303, so you won't be short of opportunities to stop. Most have grass verges for wees, and one I stopped at between Sparkford and Stonehenge on Monday had a grassy bank which both my dogs pulled me up, so they could wee in the field at the top.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

If you fancy stopping somewhere really nice and dog friendly for lunch then I can highly recommend the Pelican Inn in Stapleford (on the A36 about 3 miles off of the A303)

We found it by accident travelling back from Devon last year and it was fantastic 

Slight detour off the A303 for you but not much and if you're in that area at lunchtime then I definitely recommend it.

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?ie=U...52&ei=XPtFUvqOIqWr7AaLqYD4BQ&ved=0CLwBEPwSMAk

certainly beats motorway services food and a nice garden for the pup too


----------



## JorgeLuisBorges (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks everyone. In the end we stopped at Exeter services (good puppy field there) - Andover, where there's not so much. And Clapham. He was good as gold, comatose the whole way! Picture proof attached.

I've done the journey loads of times, just first with a dog - still never stopped at Stonehenge though.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Off topic, but where did you get the car seat from? Mine have the hamish mcbeth ones and that one looks a bit bigger for my older dog.


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

JorgeLuisBorges said:


> Thanks everyone. In the end we stopped at Exeter services (good puppy field there) - Andover, where there's not so much. And Clapham. He was good as gold, comatose the whole way! Picture proof attached.
> 
> I've done the journey loads of times, just first with a dog - still never stopped at Stonehenge though.


That pic is sooo cute :001_tt1:


----------



## JorgeLuisBorges (Jul 29, 2013)

Jobeth said:


> Off topic, but where did you get the car seat from? Mine have the hamish mcbeth ones and that one looks a bit bigger for my older dog.


I got it from Care 4 Dogs On The Go - Comfort, Care and Safety for your dog - a really nice, helpful lady and a great,big dog bed. bowie is very small though!


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Thanks. One is small and the other is tiny, so will check it out.


----------

